# amazing cheap rain chamber



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

hi heres my cheap rain chamber 
any suggestions please add :2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks pretty good!! What you keeping in there?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*not keeping*

not keeping its only for breeding red eye tree frogs


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

The ideas good,but I wonder whether you will need a bigger vivarium?It looks faily small to me.

Is it heated?when I bred mine I had an aquarium heater in the vivarium to bring the temperatures up a bit.

Be careful with the bamboo it tends to go mouldy af it constantly wet.I would add a few more leaves as well although mine bred on glass sides as well as the leaves.


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

heat in the room is my viv room so it goes no lower than 21 so dont know what the water is yet i have used the same bamboo in all my vivs its from my garden so very weatherd i put more leafs in i was thinking that myself :2thumb: the viv size is 30 30 45 so plenty room .
the male was croaking lots last night 
..... scot


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

cool!


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*success*

sucess after 2 days of putting the frogs in the rain chamber they got jiggy with it and now i have red eyed tree frog spawn yay 
:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

I have got something very similar to this but my water tank is external as its for pygmy chameleons so i need a solid floor and it does the job great but it was one big flaw which is after a week or so it floods as the water has no way of draning out, has anybody got any ideas on how i can get the water to drain out or some form of fake floor so i can fill the bottom 1/4 with water and then put something ontop then fill it up with soil ? then i can submerge the pump at the bottom? its a exo terra 30 X 30 X 45cm


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Have you tried a turkey baster?Dartfroggers use them all the time to suck up excess water.


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*turn it*

hi matey i would turn you pygmy cham viv into a fully planted viv like jungle bugs suggests and spray the chams instead of rain chamber . i wouldnt think the chams realy needed that much . i just hand spray mine .


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

colinm said:


> Have you tried a turkey baster?Dartfroggers use them all the time to suck up excess water.


it will just get clogged up with soil, atm i stick a thin tube right down there and suck so the water comes up and into a tub


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

snowdragon said:


> hi matey i would turn you pygmy cham viv into a fully planted viv like jungle bugs suggests and spray the chams instead of rain chamber . i wouldnt think the chams realy needed that much . i just hand spray mine .


it is fully planted and i used to but its so much more convienet if i am out all day as i dont have to spray it every day


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

DanYeomans said:


> I have got something very similar to this but my water tank is external as its for pygmy chameleons so i need a solid floor and it does the job great but it was one big flaw which is after a week or so it floods as the water has no way of draning out, has anybody got any ideas on how i can get the water to drain out or some form of fake floor so i can fill the bottom 1/4 with water and then put something ontop then fill it up with soil ? then i can submerge the pump at the bottom? its a exo terra 30 X 30 X 45cm


Fill the bottom with hydroleca balls, then put a layer of weedproof membrane, then soil on top of that. You should be able to bury your pump in the hydroleca but sooner or later the pump'll need cleaning out as bits of soil will inevitably leach through into the water supply. Should be ok for quite a while though. 

For water changes i'd leave an aquarium airline held to the bottom of the viv with a dollop of aquarium sealant, you can use this as a syphon when you need to get all the water out, then pour fresh water in any way you like.

Hope this helps and it's not explained too rubbishly 

Dave


----------



## gareth2511 (Mar 17, 2014)

*false bottom*

i would try using a peice of perpex with a few holes drilled in to allow water in then some lava rock ontop of that then you could prob use a corse substrate ontop of the lava rock 
i am thinking myself of using a large rub and dividing it using a piece of perspex 1-2 inch high to have a pool on one side the exess water in the pool could then flow over the divide into the other side that has a hole under a lava rock raised substrate to the same height as the edge of the pool on the other side this hole would drain into a 5 litre container and the pump would then be outside the tank in the 5 litre container then hose to the top and the rain system  would be using aquarium safe addesive and silicone to hold the bits together


----------



## KJ00 (May 8, 2013)

what ratio of males to females did you use?


----------

